# Rau xanh sẽ hổ trợ quá trình giảm cân của bạn đơn giản hơn



## bobodinh (21/12/21)

Rau xanh sẽ hổ trợ quá trình giảm cân của bạn đơn giản hơn Béo phì, thừa cân luôn làm bạn mệt mỏi, khó chịu vì thế bạn làm đủ mọi cách để giảm cân. Một trog những điểu đầu tiên bạn cần phải thay đổi đó chính là giá cân điện tử 3 số lẻ phải có chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bên cạnh đó bạn phải thường xuyên luyện tập thể dục để giảm cân hiệu quả hơn. Dưới đây là cách giảm cân nhanh với thực đơn ăn kiêng sẽ giúp bạn giảm cân do Cân phân tích điện tử ( trà giảm cân ) bình chọn là tốt nhất. 1. Cách 1 thực đơn giảm cân với cà chua + Bữa sáng: sử dụng 2 quả cà chua luộc chín rồi trộn với rau sống để ăn. + Bữa trưa: sử dụng cà chua trộn với ớt ngọt, chanh và dầu ô liu làm thành món salat. + Bữa tối: bạn làm món salad cà chua với chanh, rất tốt cho việc giảm mỡ bụng. 2. Cách 2: bữa ăn giảm cân Bữa ăn để giảm cân trong vòng ba ngày cần phải tuân theo những nguyên tắc nghiêm ngặt và thời gian thực hiện chặt chẽ. Sau đó từ 3 tới 5 ngày mới khôi phục lại chế độ dinh dưỡng bình thường. Bạn có thể tham khảo một thực đơn giảm cân hiệu quả mà mình chia sẻ sau đây: Ngày 1: Bữa sáng: 1 quả táo, 30g pho mát, 5 cái bánh quy, trà đen hay cà phê. Bữa trưa: 1 quả trứng luộc, 1 lát bánh mì khô. Bữa tối: 1 chén cá ngừ, 1 chén cà rốt, 1 chén bông cải trắng, 1 chén dưa leo và nửa tách kem vani Ngày 2: Bữa sáng: 1 chén sữa chua trộn hoa quả tươi Bữa trưa: 1 quả cà chua, rau xà lách, 1 quả dưa chuột, 2 miếng pho mát. Bữa tối: Thịt gà nướng, 1 ly sinh tố cà chua. Ngày 3: Bữa sáng: 1 cốc cà phê đen hoặc trà xanh, 1 quả trứng gà, nửa quả chuối. Bữa trưa: 1 cốc sữa chua hoặc cá rán, 8 cái bánh quy Bữa tối: 2 lát thịt bò rán, 1 bát canh, nửa củ cà rốt, nửa quả chuối. 3. Cách 3: Ăn nhiều rau xanh Bạn nên ăn nhiều rau xanh, củ quả, hạn chế đồ béo và từ bỏ thói quen nhấm nháp, ăn vặt mọi lúc mọi nơi. Hạn chế ăn fastfood, không ăn khi không cảm thấy thực sự đói.Bạn cũng cần uống 2-3 lít nước lọc một ngày để giúp cơ thể có đủ lượng nước đào thải chất cặn bã và độc tố ra ngoài ( độc tố tích tụ quá nhiều trong cơ thể cũng là nguyên nhân khiến mỡ khó bị phân hủy khi luyện tập hoặc ăn kiêng). Hạn chế uống các loại nước có ga. - Bưởi: Ép lấy nước cốt (khoảng 50ml) giàu vitamin C, giàu vi lượng trung hòa protid, đạm, chất béo và đường trong mỡ. - Sữa chua: Ăn 1 ngày 3 lần (sau bữa sáng, trước bữa trưa và Cân điện tử 4 số lẻ buổi tối trước khi ngủ). - Trà xanh: Uống 6 cốc mỗi ngày (50ml – cách 4 giờ/lần) giúp đẩy nhanh sự hòa tan các chất trong máu, oxy hóa chất béo, giúp ngăn chặn mỡ tích tụ ở bụng dưới, giảm béo nhanh. Không bị nếp nhăn da bụng.


----------

